

Tesco petrol stations use face-scan tech to target ads - GotAnyMegadeth
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24803378#TWEET944752

======
GotAnyMegadeth
> The length of someone's hair could be used to work out their gender, she
> added.

Oh dear, male metalheads across the country will be being recommended women's
products...

